# FTTH system



## محمداسامةرجب (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ياجماعة انا كمهندس اتصالات ايه دوري في مشروع ftth
يعني ايه هوة النظام اللي حتبعه وهل فيه سويتش في الموضوع
اللي عنده اي شي يفيدني بيه ياريت يقولي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## momen84 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

انا شغال في FTTH بقالي 3 سنين بس يا ريت توضح اكتر سؤالك 

انت الاول حتشتغل في انهي جزء في FTTH؟؟ يعني انت حتشتغل في الاجهزة equipment و لا في الشبكة نفسها Access Network و لا في التخطيط و لا في ايه بالظبط؟؟
ثانيا انت شغال مع operator or vendor or contractor؟؟


----------

